# Subir el voltaje de una bateria de 9v  a 120v pero con pocos amperes de salida ?



## harleytronics (Abr 7, 2009)

Hola quiero saber si alguno sabe como subir el voltaje de una bateria de 9v a 500 o 600v
con pocos amperes de salida ,,,
de ultima elevarla a  120v con salida 80ma


----------



## macraig (Abr 7, 2009)

usa un multiplicador de tension.
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multiplicador_de_tensión

Salu2


----------



## karl (Abr 7, 2009)

un multiplicador de tension necesita o corriente alterna de entrada o electrónica de conmutación para los capacitores, lo mas facil de hacer es usar un "fryback" o un trafito pequeño, el circuito mas sencillo es el que usa un transistor de conmutacion conectado a la salida central del secundario (que para esta chamba se vuelve nuestro primario), y usar un transformador de unos 3 volts con tap central, y el amperaje que puedas swichear. Este tipo de transformador es muy raro (no he encontrado uno de 3 con tap), así que lo que tendrias que hacer es usar uno de 9 (de esos si hay), y luego un multiplicador (el transformador saca corriente alterna de alta frecuencia con el circuito descrito), y el multiplicador (cockroft walton o similar) de unas dos o tres etapas te debe dar el voltaje deseado a uno o dos miliamperes.


----------



## macraig (Abr 7, 2009)

Oye karl. El dijo sin transformador!

Ademas, de donde sacaste q el FlyBack no necesita corriente alterna!... 

Y no se si un transformador es mas facil de usar. Oscilador, bobinas, acoplamiento de impedancia....

Para mi q es mas facil juntar diodos y capacitores. Y poner un 555 a hacer de oscilador.

Salu2


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 7, 2009)

harleytronics dijo:
			
		

> ...de ultima elevarla a  120v con salida 80ma


120V 80mA son casi 10W     

Hay que sacarle ~2A a la bateria (estimacion ojimetrica).  Que tipo de bateria vas a usar?


----------



## piratex (Abr 7, 2009)

Hola, primero modifica el titulo del post, hay un error de conceptos... lo que quieres modificar es la tension (aumentar)y ademas quieres una salida con baja tensin¿?¿? yo creo que es elevar la tension con una corriente en la salida que sea de baja intensidad.

Si quieres evitar transformador, te recomiendo usar un convertidor boost (elevador) donde modificando el duty cicle del componente encargado de "switchear" logras modificar la amplitud del voltaje de salida.

Leete este articulo de la siempre informada wikipedia! jeje Convertidor Boost - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Suerte!


----------



## harleytronics (Abr 7, 2009)

macraig dijo:
			
		

> usa un multiplicador de tension.
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multiplicador_de_tensión
> 
> Salu2




gracias por responder--- osea que por lo que vi a la bateria de 9v le tendria que transformar la cc a ca
y despues ir subiendo el voltaje con diodos y condensadores y luego transformarla a  cc nuevamente?
saludos


----------



## harleytronics (Abr 7, 2009)

karl dijo:
			
		

> un multiplicador de tension necesita ...... ....................descrito), y el multiplicador (cockroft walton o similar) de unas dos o tres etapas te debe dar el voltaje deseado a uno o dos miliamperes.



hola gracias por responder ...
 lo voy a tener en cuenta   gracias saludos


----------



## harleytronics (Abr 7, 2009)

Eduardo dijo:
			
		

> harleytronics dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hola gracias por responder....la bateria seria una de las comunes de la que van en los juguetes
pero como es eso de que hay que sacarle 2A ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 7, 2009)

*harleytronics* Edita tus mensajes en lugar de agregar nuevos.

Teóricamente se podría hacer mediante un conversor CC-CA y varios (Muchos) multiplicadores de tensión, pero me parece mas efectivo un transformador en alta frecuencia


----------



## harleytronics (Abr 7, 2009)

piratex dijo:
			
		

> Hola, primero modif................................jeje http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Convertidor_Boost
> 
> Suerte!



Hola gracias por responder... tenes razon me equivoque en el titulo ,ya lo arregle.
el circuito boost esta interesante pero se me complica para calcular los valores para llegar a 120v 500v 600v
si me podes ayudar te lo agradezco saludos


----------



## harleytronics (Abr 7, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> *harleytronics* ..... pero me parece mas efectivo un transformador en alta frecuencia



hola gracias por responder .....osea que serian muchos multiplicadores? como seria el transformador en alta frecuencia?'
 saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 7, 2009)

harleytronics dijo:
			
		

> ...la bateria seria una de las comunes de la que van en los juguetes
> pero como es eso de que hay que sacarle 2A ?


Se debe a que la bateria tiene que entregar la potencia_de_salida + las_perdidas.
Si estas entregando 120V*0.08A = 9.6W en la salida, con un rendimiento del 100%(obviamente imposible) la bateria deberia entregar 9.6W/9V ~ 1A.
Pero como no vivis en un mundo de componentes ideales, un buen rendimiento con transformadorrrmador seria del ~80% --> 1.25A 
Sin transformador necesitas una chorrera de diodos (perdidas). Los 2A seria con un rendimiento del 50% (a ojo) y me parece que fui generoso.

Si realmente necesitas esa potencia en la salida, sacate de la cabeza usar una bateria de 9V (la PP3).


----------



## harleytronics (Abr 7, 2009)

Eduardo dijo:
			
		

> Si realmente necesitas esa potencia en la salida, sacate de la cabeza usar una bateria de 9V (la PP3).



ok ,, y con una bateria de 9v si le pongo un transformador para subir el voltaje puedo llegar a 120v 80ma ?
o inclusive mas voltaje? como me recomendas que lo arme el circuito?
gracias saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 8, 2009)

harleytronics dijo:
			
		

> ok ,, y con una bateria de 9v si le pongo un transformador para subir el voltaje puedo llegar a 120v 80ma ?
> o inclusive mas voltaje? como me recomendas que lo arme el circuito?
> gracias saludos


Porque este clase de dudas se dan *solo* en grupos de electronica?
Porque en grupos de motor a nadie se le ocurre querer hacer 1000km con 1/2 litro de nafta?

Esa bateria es chica --> Necesitas una de gel. 

Aunque lo que realmente hace falta es saber que es lo que queres hacer. 
Porque los numeros que estas tirando parecen ser lo primero que se te ocurrio. Con la ilusion que la fisica se acomodaria a tus deseos.


----------



## macraig (Abr 8, 2009)

En realidad, se puede conseguir 80mA. Una bateria de 9V esta en capacidad de proporcionar aprox. 400mA-hora lo q es como 44mWH. Eso da una energia total de como 160 julios.

160 julios alcanza para dar un chispazo de 160V a 1Amperio, siempre y cuando sea por menos de1 segundo.

(Espero no haberme equivocado con las matematicas, pero en todo caso la idea se comprende).

En todo caso, estas discuciones se dan en grupos de electronica, por que en electronica se han dado los mas espectaculares avances. Hasta cierto punto la gente esta acostumbrada a creer q todo es posible.

Salu2.


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 8, 2009)

macraig dijo:
			
		

> En realidad, se puede conseguir 80mA. Una bateria de 9V esta en capacidad de proporcionar aprox. 400mA-hora lo q es como 44mWH. Eso da una energia total de como 160 julios.
> 160 julios alcanza para dar un chispazo de 160V a 1Amperio, siempre y cuando sea por menos de1 segundo.
> (Espero no haberme equivocado con las matematicas, pero en todo caso la idea se comprende).


A una bateria por chispa va a salir medio caro el chispero.
Ademas, para una duracion de 1" de la descarga, esa energia es la que se va a disipar en la resistencia limitadora que le pongas en serie.


Igualmente eso no tiene nada que ver.  La corriente del chispazo la determina el capacitor que estes usando y la tension con que se se cargo. Con el condensador apropiado puede ser de miles de amperes y la unica influencia de la bateria usada va a ser la cantidad de chispazos que vas a poder hacer hasta agotarla (y tambien el tiempo de cada carga).




> En todo caso, estas discuciones se dan en grupos de electronica, por que en electronica se han dado los mas espectaculares avances. Hasta cierto punto la gente esta acostumbrada a creer q todo es posible.


Es cierto que la gente esta acostumbrada a creer que todo es posible. Pero no se debe a que los avances tecnologicos hagan realidad cosas que antes parecian imposibles. Sino al constante bombardeo de falacias que recibe la sociedad estimulando el pensamiento magico.


----------



## harleytronics (Abr 8, 2009)

Eduardo dijo:
			
		

> harleytronics dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## harleytronics (Abr 8, 2009)

En todo caso, estas discuciones se dan en grupos de electronica, por que en electronica se han dado los mas espectaculares avances. Hasta cierto punto la gente esta acostumbrada a creer q todo es posible.

gracias por la respuesta ..necesito que tirar pulsos de 120v como minimo y con un amperaje de 80ma como maximo en corriente continua
l
os pulsos son de 2ms en una frecuencia de 500 hz promedio.
te aseguro que todo es posible menos vivir para siempre....saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 8, 2009)

harleytronics dijo:
			
		

> hola lo estoy consultando por que hay equipos que si lo hacen y yo quiero hacer uno y no tengo experiencia en el tema


Lo que se te esta escapando es que "los equipos que si lo hacen" no trabajan segun las especificaciones que diste. O no lo hacen de manera tan simplificada como decir salida 120V @ 80mA



> lo que quiero es con una bateria de 9v de las comunes  tirar pulsos cuadrados de 2ms en una frecuencia promedio 500 hz poco mas poco  menos esos pulsos tienen que ser de un voltaje que puede ser 120v 450 600v con un maximo de 80ma corriente continua ....hay equipos que si lo hacen y yo los vi funcionar ..estan encapsulados en resina y no puedo ver como es que funsionan,


Vos viste unos aparatos andando, nada mas.  
Las especificaciones que das son suposiciones tuyas de como funciona o lo que habras concluido en base a lo escrito en el equipo o lo que te puedan haber comentado.

Pero que pasa? --> lo que pedis, tal como lo pedis, te agota una pila de 9V en un minuto.
Si te parece imposible vivir para siempre, enterate que eso es equivalente a violar el principio de conservacion de la energia.
Significa que el los equipos que viste violan la fisica? --> No. Significa que su funcionamiento no es tal como lo describis. 

Entre otras cosas, si un pulso tiene ancho 2ms y es cuadrado *su frecuencia es de 250Hz*.




> me gustaria que me digan con una bateria comunn de 9v cuanto creen entonces que se pueda elevar el voltaje
> ycual es el maximo de amperios ?y como lo armo   ?


Cual es el maximo voltaje?  Varios miles. Acorde con la calidad del transformador.
Cual es la maxima corriente?  En forma pulsada puede ser de muchos amperes, solamente que que con pulsos muy cortos.

Como te daras cuenta lo mejor es que en lugar de especificar digas cual es la aplicacion.

De cualquier forma, el camino es mediante un conversor flyback. 
Una forma comoda seria aprovechar un transformador ya hecho como el de una fuente de PC (el de standby, no el de potencia) excitar con un 555+mosfet o con un AS34063.


----------



## macraig (Abr 8, 2009)

Eduardo, El pensamiento magico, como tu lo llamas, es necesario. Si no hubiera habido gente que creyera que viajar al espacio era posible, jamas hubieramos viajado al espacio.

Nuestra labor como ingenieros es fundamentar este pensamiento magico en bases cientificas. Nuestra labor es conseguir con ingenio y ciencia que lo imposible sea posible.

Si es caro o no el chispero, es asunto del que lo usa. No estoy de acuerdo en lo que dices respecto a la corriente del chispazo. La corriente del chispazo la determina la resistencia del circuito de descarga. La influencia del capacitor esta en la corriente de fugas. La corriente de carga debe ser mayor a la corriente de fuga del capacitor. La tension de carga, tampoco tiene mucho q ver respecto a la corriente de cortocircuito.

Salu2.


----------



## karl (Abr 8, 2009)

Macraig, nunca dije que un transformador o un fly back no necesitaran corriente alterna, simplemente que proveerles de corriente alterna es mas facil, solo requieres una resistencia, un diodo y un transistor conectados al tap central del secundario, que en este caso se vuelve el primario, es mas facil y mas barato que usar un 555, un arreglo de capacitores, diodos, transistores y otros componentes que:
a. van a hacer un bulto mas grande
b. van a requerir mas trabajo en armado
c. tienen una capacidad de carga mas limitada (cada capacitor mete ESR y tiene una carga muy pequeña)

En cuanto al funcionamiento del equipo. Hagamos el calculo:
1 tiempo de salida . pulsos de 2ms vs frecuencia de 500 hz (un ciclo de 500 hz es igual a 1/500avo de segundo, por lo tanto = .002 segundos, 2 milisegundos bien, eso dice que el sistema puede ser real con un ciclo de trabajo de 99% o algo asi
2 si usas una fuente conmutada puedes obtener algo asi, aunque haciendo sacrificios, por ejemplo tus pulsos descritos y el amperaje solo se dan en las posiciones mas bajas (180 volts), y a mayor voltaje, la frecuencia es mas baja y el amperaje tambien, o ambos se mueven independientemente.


----------



## macraig (Abr 8, 2009)

Es verdad, el transformador es mas facil, desde tu punto de vista .
El pregunto sin transformador. En todo caso, me gusta mas el elevador de tension para voltajes no tan altos (menos de 1Kv).

A q te refieres con q el primario se vuelve secundario.

Salu2


----------



## harleytronics (Abr 8, 2009)

.

Como te daras cuenta lo mejor es que en lugar de especificar digas cual es la aplicacion.


la aplicacion es para armar o al menos inentarlo un electrocontractor de musculos
y por lo que estube viendo tienen un electrodo  anodo y otro catodo
en los que se disparan pulsos de un maximo de 120v  y un maximo de 80ma corriente constante ,pero   se regula segun la persona que lo use.  pero que pulso?
los pulsos tambien se regulan, segun el tratamiento ,y van de 20 micros a 300 micros  y la frecuencia va de  0.30 a 130 hz
espero me puedas ayudar  por que veo que sabes bastante ,,,yo los de los pulsos regulables lo se hacer ,pero no tengo 
el conocimiento para crear ese voltaje a partir de una bateria de 9v,quizas con estos de los micropulsos
sea que si se puede lograr,,no se vos diras...saludos


----------



## harleytronics (Abr 8, 2009)

Si es caro o no el chispero, es asunto del que lo usa. No estoy de acuerdo en lo que dices respecto a la corriente del chispazo. La corriente del chispazo la determina la resistencia del circuito de descarga. La influencia del capacitor esta en la corriente de fugas. La corriente de carga debe ser mayor a la corriente de fuga del capacitor. La tension de carga, tampoco tiene mucho q ver respecto a la corriente de cortocircuito.

aca me mataron ,,,chino basico para mi gracias igual


----------



## macraig (Abr 8, 2009)

Debes leerlo en el contexto.

Si la aplicacion es para un electrocutador de musculos, debes usar un transformador. Y con 80mA  puedes MATAR a una persona, asi q muchisimo cuidado.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 8, 2009)

harleytronics dijo:
			
		

> ....en los que se disparan pulsos de un maximo de 120v  y un maximo de 80ma corriente constante ,pero   se regula segun la persona que lo use.  pero que pulso.....


No creo que sean *80 mA*, estimo que deben ser *80 µA*


----------



## harleytronics (Abr 8, 2009)

1 tiempo de salida . pulsos de 2ms vs frecuencia de 500 hz (un ciclo de 500 hz es igual a 1/500avo de segundo, por lo tanto = .002 segundos, 2 milisegundos bien, eso dice que el sistema puede ser real con un ciclo de trabajo de 99% o algo asi
2 si usas una fuente conmutada puedes obtener algo asi, aunque haciendo sacrificios, por ejemplo tus pulsos descritos y el amperaje solo se dan en las posiciones mas bajas (180 volts), y a mayor voltaje, la frecuencia es mas baja y el amperaje tambien, o ambos se mueven independientemente.[/quote


esto de usar el transformador lo estoy considerando y vi algo de esto en internet pero se me complica el tema de los calculos para
lograrlo   ,,,, de que se baja el voltaje hasta 180 v  sirve igual   el tema es que el amperaje se pueda regular de 0 a 80ma 
segun se desee , y la frecuencia y ancho de los pulsos para entragar esta corriente  se tambien regulable 
frec 0.2 a 130 hz  ancho de pulso 20 micros a 300 micros me explico? gracias saludos


----------



## macraig (Abr 8, 2009)

CON 80mA PUEDES MATAR A UNA PERSONA, MUCHISIMO CUIDADO.

Lo digo de nuevo, solo por q te veo muy entusiasmado en conseguir 80mA.


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 8, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> No creo que sean *80 mA*, estimo que deben ser *80 µA*


You are right!  Siendo un estimulador muscular, 80uA es un valor mas logico. 

La unica manera de que encajen los 80mA, es que sean la corriente que chupa *todo el circuito* de la bateria.


----------



## harleytronics (Abr 8, 2009)

Si la aplicacion es para un electrocutador de musculos, debes usar un transformador. Y con 80mA  puedes MATAR a una persona, asi q muchisimo cuidado.[/quote]

 es un        electro contractor      no       electro cutador   de musculos   es corriente continua
para matar se necesitan pulsos de mas de 700milisegundos  aunque igual 
lo ideal es tener un voltaje  de 450 a 600v con con microamperes pero bueno ustedes son los que saben
como lo hago? saludos


----------



## harleytronics (Abr 8, 2009)

No creo que sean *80 mA*, estimo que deben ser *80 µA*[/quote]

 son 80miliamper 
lo ideal es tener 450 a 600v con microamperes como decis
pero ayudame para poder hacerlo por favor.saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 8, 2009)

macraig dijo:
			
		

> Eduardo, El pensamiento magico, como tu lo llamas, es necesario. Si no hubiera habido gente que creyera que viajar al espacio era posible, jamas hubieramos viajado al espacio.


 ..... si la humanidad llego al espacio, no fue gracias a soñadores y novelistas sino a la guerra fria que obligo a las potencias a invertir cientos de miles de millones de dolares en investigacion con objetivos militares.  Obviamente toda la tecnologia desarrollada encuentra aplicaciones no militares, y eso es lo que nos llega.




> Nuestra labor como ingenieros es fundamentar este pensamiento magico en bases cientificas. Nuestra labor es conseguir con ingenio y ciencia que lo imposible sea posible.


  Eso es un prologo para el Discovery Channel.  
Tenes una tarea por delante: 
- Mostrar que es posible violar la conservacion de la energia (cuantos estafadores sueñan con eso!)
- Elementos: Una pila, un 555, unos condensadores y los diodos que quieras.

Yo estoy exento de labor porque no soy ingeniero.




> Si es caro o no el chispero, es asunto del que lo usa. No estoy de acuerdo en lo que dices respecto a la corriente del chispazo. La corriente del chispazo la determina la resistencia del circuito de descarga.
> La influencia del capacitor esta en la corriente de fugas. La corriente de carga debe ser mayor a la corriente de fuga del capacitor. La tension de carga, tampoco tiene mucho q ver respecto a la corriente de cortocircuito.


La corriente de fugas lo unico que hace es descargarte el capacitor.   Cuando se descarga un capacitor con el fin de hacer saltar una chispa, la corriente es siempre importante (sino la chispa seria una miseria) y actua un tiempo muy corto , por lo tanto, no solo influye la resistencia e inductancia de los cables sino tambien la ESR del condensador , y por supuesto el medio donde se produce la descarga (ejemplo: un flash)

Discutir sobre esto no tiene sentido en este hilo. Porque finalmente harleytronics se dejo de enloquecer a la gente especificando imposibles. Ahora sabemos que no es un chispero ni un generador de continua sino un estimulador muscular.
Lo hubiera posteado directamente dentro del hilo de electromedicina y no habrian existido confusiones.


----------



## harleytronics (Abr 8, 2009)

finalmente harleytronics se dejo de enloquecer a la gente especificando imposibles. Ahora sabemos que no es un chispero ni un generador de continua sino un estimulador muscular.
Lo hubiera posteado directamente dentro del hilo de electromedicina y no habrian existido confusiones.  [/quote]

No se cual sea tu problema,,,lo postie aca y listo ,te quejaste en todos los mensajes y no me ayudaste en nada
nadie te pidio que te enloquezcas ya que con buena onda todo se aclara ,,solo hace falta preguntar
no hay duda de que tenes buenos conocimientos en el tema ,,pero estaria bueno si ayudaras en vez 
refregar lo que sabes criticando  a cada uno de los que postea,se supone que nos tenemos que ayudar 
creo yo ,,acepto que me digan que estoy equivocado o que lo que quiero hacer no se puede por X motivo
eso lo entiendo ,pero la mala onda sin el acompañamiento de una variante que me ayude no..
,si se te complica ayudarme no me dejes mensajes negativos,ni limitantes ,, por favor


----------



## macraig (Abr 9, 2009)

Eduardo fijate q no fue solo la gerra fria.

Gracias a soniadores, se desarrollo la ciencia necesaria. Las cosas no se dan, solo por que alguien pone dinero. Se necesita algo de ingenuidad, el pensar q algo es posible, para poder hacerlo  realidad. Ingenuidad y mucho trabajo. Y finalmente se consigue algo. Tal vez no violar las leyes de la fisica (al menos no por el momento), pero quien sabe.

Pero tienes razon, NO ES TU TAREA, dejaselo a alguien q sepa.

Salu2.


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 9, 2009)

harleytronics dijo:
			
		

> No se cual sea tu problema,,,lo postie aca y listo ,te quejaste en todos los mensajes y no me ayudaste en nada,
> nadie te pidio que te enloquezcas ya que con buena onda todo se aclara ,,solo hace falta preguntar


? ? Me queje en todos los mensajes porque no podia saberse de que se trataba por lo inconsistente de tus especificaciones. Y no ayude porque no soy adivino.

Lo que queres hacer ya se comento en este hilo https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about22926.html   donde algo se habla de las caracteristicas de salida pero no se llega a lo que buscas (un circuito listo para hacer)
Respecto a elevar tension sin transformador, quien ha abierto un estimulador comercial que trabajaba asi asegura no haber encontrado nada que parezca un multiplicador con condensadores.  
De ser asi, la unica posibilidad que queda es que usen un transformador piezoelectrico. Y dudo que puedan conseguirse sin tener que importarlos de China.


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 9, 2009)

macraig dijo:
			
		

> ....Gracias a soniadores, se desarrollo la ciencia necesaria. Las cosas no se dan, solo por que alguien pone dinero. Se necesita algo de ingenuidad, el pensar q algo es posible, para poder hacerlo realidad. Ingenuidad y mucho trabajo. Y finalmente se consigue algo. Tal vez no violar las leyes de la fisica (al menos no por el momento), pero quien sabe.
> 
> Pero tienes razon, NO ES TU TAREA, dejaselo a alguien q sepa.


En que quedamos?  Tarea para alguien que sepa o para un ingenuo trabajador?


----------



## macraig (Abr 9, 2009)

No interesa. De cualquier forma, dudo q ingreses en alguna de las 2 categorias.


----------



## harleytronics (Abr 9, 2009)

[quote="Eduardo"
Lo que queres hacer ya se comento .........   un transformador piezoelectrico. Y dudo que puedan conseguirse sin tener que importarlos de China.[/quote]

Ahora si me ayudaste ,,voy a leer ese hilo a ver como es el tema del voltaje ,,,te agradezco mucho,,saludos


----------



## karl (Abr 13, 2009)

macraig, me refiero a lo siguiente, si tienes un transformador normalmente metes el voltaje de la casa por el primario (que tiene muchas vueltas de un alambre relativamente delgado para darle alta resistencia, para que se llame embobinado y no cortocircuito he he), y sale por el secundario, que tiene menos vueltas y con un alambre mas grueso, el que entrega menos voltaje y mas amperaje, en nuestro problema tenemos un circuito al que le entra poco voltaje y mucho amperaje, y sale mucho voltaje y poco amperaje, si usamos el primario del transformador, vamos a obtener menos voltaje a la salida, asi que lo que tenemos que hacer es conectarlo al secundario, que usualmente es la "salida" del transformador, y usarlo para elevar nuestro voltaje a un valor mas conveniente, este es el circuito que usan las camaras fotograficas deshechables, y ya ves que no son mas grandes que una normal.

P.D.
creo que a lo que se refiere Eduardo como pensamiento magico es el de los espiritus, chancros (que diga chacras) y mafufadas por el estilo, que hacen creer a la gente que vivimos en un mundo "sin reglas", en el que no hay nada que no se pueda hacer, quiero viajar mas rapido que la luz, le rezo a San Juilmas Petatero, o le mato una gallina a Chabú o como quiera que se llame la deidad para el viaje supraluminico, y desvirtuan el trabajo de cientificos e ingenieros, ya que nosotros sabemos que hay cosas que no se pueden por que la naturaleza no lo permite, este tipo de pensamiento no es necesario, y en mi opinion solo es util para controlar a las "castas inferiores" por parte de quienes manejan los medios, el gobierno y la industria, a que es mas dificil venderle una crema adelgazadora milagro a alguien que sabe que la piel esta ahi para evitar que pasen sustancias quimicas extrañas al cuerpo que a alguien a quien no lo sabe.

Harleytronics, el voltaje y el amperaje de un transformador se calculan con la ley del transformador, Vs/Vp=Ip/Is=Ns/Np
donde V es voltaje, I es amperaje y N numero de vueltas, los sufijos s y p son secundario (por donde sale) y primario (por donde entra), fijate que el amperaje esta alreves del voltaje y del numero de vueltas, eso se debe a que la energia no se crea ni destruye, solo se transformadorrma, y aqui lo que la rifa es el Wattaje, la energia Joules por segundo en otras palabras.

PD2, como dijiste macraig, 80 milis pueden matar a alguien, a la mejor los pulsos estan destinados a aflojar los musculos de la faringe y lengua (pa sacarle la verdad a alguien he he he).
Una tabla de seguridad la puedes encontrar en Wikipedia, buscala en Electrocution (gringles).


----------



## harleytronics (Abr 13, 2009)

[
PD2, como dijiste macraig, 80 milis pueden matar a alguien, a la mejor los pulsos estan destinados a aflojar los musculos de la faringe y lengua (pa sacarle la verdad a alguien he he he).
Una tabla de seguridad la puedes encontrar en Wikipedia, buscala en Electrocution (gringles).[/quote]

gracias por responder y la explicacion de los transformadores,,me es  util
l necesito una salida de 600v 80 microampres  NO miliampres como dije antes (estaba equivocado)
pero sigo sin saber como hacerlo..saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 13, 2009)

karl dijo:
			
		

> P.D.
> creo que a lo que se refiere Eduardo como pensamiento magico es el de los espiritus, chancros (que diga chacras) y mafufadas por el estilo, que hacen creer a la gente que vivimos en un mundo "sin reglas", en el que no hay nada que no se pueda hacer, quiero viajar mas rapido que la luz, le rezo a San Juilmas Petatero, o le mato una gallina a Chabú o como quiera que se llame la deidad para el viaje supraluminico, y desvirtuan el trabajo de cientificos e ingenieros, ya que nosotros sabemos que hay cosas que no se pueden por que la naturaleza no lo permite, este tipo de pensamiento no es necesario, y en mi opinion solo es util para controlar a las "castas inferiores" por parte de quienes manejan los medios, el gobierno y la industria, a que es mas dificil venderle una crema adelgazadora milagro a alguien que sabe que la piel esta ahi para evitar que pasen sustancias quimicas extrañas al cuerpo que a alguien a quien no lo sabe.


Gracias por "traducir" mi mensaje.  
Precisamente a eso me referia.


----------



## SnS (Abr 26, 2009)

Si el "electrocutador muscular" que menciona harleytronics, es el mismo estimulador muscular que se usa solo en personas con lesión de médula espinal (supongo que así es debido a los parámetros de ancho de pulso y frecuencia que comentas), entonces esta bien que utilices una corriente de hasta 80 mA (incluso se suele utilizar hasta 100mA), esto es porque la corriente no viaja por todo el cuerpo, se restringe a los electrodos que se vayan a colocar sobre el músculo y la intensidad de corriente depende directamente del grado de denervación muscular, la composición física del paciente y claro esta, el tipo de electrodos que vayas a utilizar, entre otros tantos criterios de inclusión.

El sistema BioStim es un estimulador comercial, http://www.jansenmedical.net/biostim-digital-nms-plus-neuromuscular-stimulator.html mira los parámetros que utiliza, quizá sean de ayuda.

Supongo que usaras electrodos transcutáneos por lo que tendrás que utilizar altas intensidades de corriente para generar una contracción sostenida.

Yo ahora me encuentro diseñando un estimulador, y créelo, no es trabajo de un solo circuito. Recuerda que si es un dispositivo Biomédico debes tener entre tus objetivos principales la seguridad del paciente y tener el sistema aislado.


Ahora, me encuentro en el mismo dilema de harleytronics jaja, necesito 200V solo para alimentar una fuente de corriente, he hablado con varias personas y me han comentado de los multiplicadores, supongo que lo mismo que tantos saben: Un voltaje de 9V, un oscilador, un transformador y el multiplicador.

No soy experta en electrónica (me dedico más a la programación en micro y PSoC) y estuve mirando un multiplicador pero solo logré sacar hasta 30V (...), si alguien puede ayudarme con un circuito para lograr los 200 V o un voltaje cercano a los 200V estaría muy agradecida. Nunca me he llevado bien con los transformadores pero sé que depende de la relación de espiras (creo que aprox. de 100 a 1000, disculpen si exagero) que pueda conseguirlos más fácil.

Si consideran que esto debería ir en otro post, en el momento lo hago.

De antemano, muchas gracias.


----------



## harleytronics (Abr 26, 2009)

sns por que solo 30v que transformador usaste ?
yo el tema de los pulsos ya lo tengo solucionado,esta todo en un pic,me  falta el volataje .estoy queriendo 600v con microamperes, que ya mande a uqe me hagan un transformador especial
fijate aca dosmetros me diseño uno de 220v 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/viewtopic.php?t=32222
saludos


----------



## SnS (Abr 26, 2009)

Los 30V fueron solo en simulación. 

Y la fuente que esta en ese post, esta conectada a la línea y desafortunadamente no me sirve.

De todas formas, mil gracias harleytronics eres muy amable!, pondré mi duda en otro post a ver si alguien se anima


----------

